# Form 888- Type or Write?



## SAgirl (May 23, 2013)

Hi all,

My husband is applying for partner visa (Subclass 100). A friend of mine is witnessing our relationship. 

In the form 888, it is mentioned that the witness has to write using pen. Unfortunately, my friend has a very bad hand writing and so, he prefer to type, print and get attested by JP. Is that OK? 

Or Is it compulsory that he has to write in the form?

Please share your experience. Thank you

SA girl


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

While I can't imagine that it's possible for DIAC to refuse because its typed (what about someone who is paralyzed for example), I personally would not give them any excuses  if it says write in pen, then write in pen. 
Surely he can find someone to take dictation?


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

SAgirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband is applying for partner visa (Subclass 100). A friend of mine is witnessing our relationship.
> 
> ...


Hi SAgirl, we had our 888's typed and printed so it should not be an issue.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

My reading of that sentence -- "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS" -- is that it is simply a requirement to use a pen as opposed to a pencil if you're hand-writing the form. It's not saying you shouldn't type in and print the form instead. In fact, that's preferable, because they can read it more easily. That was my migration agent's take on it as well and she said she had never, ever had a problem with a typed form.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

We've always submitted typed forms and had no problems. If they didn't want you to type in the form then they wouldn't make the PDF in a way that you could type in the boxes in the first place.
In fact we emailed blank copies of the 888 form to the people who were making declarations for us and encouraged them to type everything before printing it and getting it witnessed/signed.


----------



## SAgirl (May 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the insight. Much appreciated. 

I better go with "typing and printing"


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Guys, now this might be a silly question, but ho hum, that's what the forum is here for... 

We're advising everybody to type their stat decs by adapting the form 888 PDF files provided.

Does it still have to be in block letters when typed? How picky are they?

No problem for the personal data etc. but the texts are gonna have to be very short if they are to be typed in massive BLOCK LETTERS.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, the block letters instruction is for people who are hand-writing.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I thought. But you know how this whole process just makes you doubt yourself over the silliest little things...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That's what we're here for!


----------

